# mysql.sock missing, cannot stop mysqld



## wwwwizard (Jan 14, 2012)

Cannot stop mysqld using
`service mysqld stop`
`/etc/rc.d/init.d mysqld stop`
or 
`mysqladmin -p shutdown`

The latter gives me this:

```
Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)
Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' exists!
```
That file does not exist, nor does /tmp/mysql.sock.

The server is up and running just fine.  but I cannot stop it or restart it.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 15, 2012)

FreeBSD is not Linux 

[CMD=""]# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server stop[/CMD]

or

[CMD=""]# service mysql-server stop[/CMD]

Read the handbook on how to start / stop services.


----------



## wwwwizard (Jan 15, 2012)

Ha ha, yes, good point. But mysQLD behaves the same on both systems. I posted here because I had seen some very helpful advice on other MySQL issues.

Since the socket is missing, but the server is running, is there any way to restart MySQL from the SQL editor it self, or from with in the mysql program?


----------



## da1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Not sure about this but what about SIGHUP?


----------



## wwwwizard (Jan 16, 2012)

mysql manual says that a SIGHUP will cause the server to reload its privelege tables.  It doesn't make mention of restarting the service itself.

Does anyone have any idea what would happen if I restarted the server with InnoDB tables running?  Would MySQL shut down gracefully (given that it doesn't have a socket) or would it kill mysqld, corrupting the innodb tables?

Does anyone know how to start mysql from within the sql query editor, or how to restore the mysql.sock file?  it seems that may be my only hope.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

wwwwizard said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any idea what would happen if I restarted the server with InnoDB tables running?  Would MySQL shut down gracefully (given that it doesn't have a socket) or would it kill mysqld, corrupting the innodb tables?


As long as you don't *kill -9* the MySQL process. A 'normal' kill should shutdown MySQL gracefully.


----------



## SocialHaze (Jan 16, 2012)

Verify the path to the sock file in my.cnf. Also verify if there is networking support. If there is, try to shutdown by connecting via TCP/IP, send MySQL a SIGHUP, try again, send MySQL a SIGQUIT, try again. If that fails try a SIGKILL.

SIGQUIT shuts down MySQL gracefully on my system, I don't have InnoDB tables, so I was able to try it out.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 16, 2012)

wwwwizard said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any idea what would happen if I restarted the server with InnoDB tables running?  Would MySQL shut down gracefully (given that it doesn't have a socket) or would it kill mysqld, corrupting the innodb tables?



If you properly restart mysql-server then you will not have any problems with your innodb tables.

[CMD=""]# service mysql-server restart[/CMD]



			
				wwwwizard said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to start mysql from within the sql query editor, or how to restore the mysql.sock file?  it seems that may be my only hope.



mysql.sock should be located under /tmp

However, I am not aware of a way to start or stop the server other than rc commands.


----------



## da1 (Jan 16, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> However, I am not aware of a way to start or stop the server other than rc commands.



kill works just fine. And with InnoDB, you should have no problems since they are designed to recover.


----------



## wwwwizard (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all your help.  This is SOLVED.

I found another way which is not mentioned here (kill is probably the most direct, but this also works), and will record it for posterity:

SOLVED!

When you cannot connect via a socket you can still connect via TCP/IP.  I went to another machine and used mysqladmin to connect to the host, and the shutdown command worked just fine.

In order to do this I had to grant root privileges to another machine's address, but that's easily revoked after the fact.

Hope this helps someone!

BTW - when it started back up it created the mysql.sock.  At some point over the last 2 years, the old one must have been deleted.

Thanks again everybody.  Glad to know a linux guy can still get some help from the FreeBSD crowd ;-)


----------

